# Shop made hand planes (my shop)



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This could just as easy go in the "hand tool" section, but it is a woodworking project too. I have a few old wood hand planes, and pick up a few every once in awhile. I have always threatened to make some repros from some of them that are shot, well I started with an easy one and made it out of curly maple and walnut. 
I did not take a bunch of pictures. I am having camera troubles (bad flash) and the sun has refused to shine for several days, overcast and dreary.
I did cheat (hey it's my first one) I did not cut a square tapered hole for the blade/wedge like I had originally planned. I cut a slot and put a walnut accent on to make it solid. I have several more I am going to make. I will post them in this thread.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

One more picture, the sun almost popped out. It shows the curly maple a little better.


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*planes*

Daren I made some block planes a few years ago and I could never get the right angle on the irons so they chattered when used. Any ideas?


Gary


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

seawolf21 said:


> Daren I made some block planes a few years ago and I could never get the right angle on the irons so they chattered when used. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Gary


Sounds like they were set too deep, protruded too much (and maybe not sharp enough). I have seen just about every angle there is from almost laying down to almost straight up. The depth of the cut and edge grind are the most finicky parts.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not really a full wooden plane, but one I fixed. I found this old Stanley Bailey 28, the wood was shot. It looked like it had sat in a bucket of used motor oil. Which it turns out kept the metal like new :thumbsup:. I made a cherry/walnut body and cherry grips. It works very well and doesn't look too bad either I don't think.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Last one for awhile (nobody seems at all interested :laughing An experimental, it works pretty good. But I will admit I am making them more for fun and decoration.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You could give Lie Nelson a run for his money. Nice looking planes.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Honeylocust and walnut.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

These are gorgeous I am suprised you have not got any comments. Keep the pictues coming I am eating it up.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Daren said:


> Honeylocust and walnut.



Daren, you sure do good work!

Very NICE!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Great work Darren. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Another one. A bullnose scraper for cleaning glue lines or whatever, small stuff. I made the iron from a piece of old saw blade, it is sharp and cuts good. Simple little thing, but I needed something like this so I made it.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Great looking plane Darren. Any more in the pipeline? :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Daren said:


> Another one. A bullnose scraper for cleaning glue lines or whatever, small stuff. I made the iron from a piece of old saw blade, it is sharp and cuts good. Simple little thing, but I needed something like this so I made it.


Daren!

Just yesterday I came across an old defunct 10" table saw blade... I had thrown in the trash... 

Last night I dreamt of possibly using the metal in that blade for other things... lil knives, etc.

It's about 1/8" thick... at least there used to be carbide tips that were 1/8"  

Today, I see your post and I read it AGAIN!!

I gotta ask you... Is this ole blade usefull for some of that there stuff? 
Plane blades... I have an old plane without a blade... could I make one?
Carving knives... worth trying?

If so, how do you cut them up? With an ole fashioned hacksaw?!

Thank you...


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Daren said:


> Last one for awhile (nobody seems at all interested :laughing An experimental, it works pretty good. But I will admit I am making them more for fun and decoration.


Those are mighty purdy!! I know a guy who would put those into his collection.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Just yesterday I came across an old defunct 10" table saw blade... I had thrown in the trash...
> 
> I gotta ask you... Is this ole blade usefull for some of that there stuff?
> Plane blades... I have an old plane without a blade... could I make one?
> ...


The steel on the _body_ of a sawblade may be too soft to hold an edge (especially a carbide one) Having said that it can be tempered. The tips of even old all steel circular saw blades were usually tempered.

I used an already hard piece of steel, an old sawzall blade in the last plane.

I saw one time on some guys site, can't remember it now, he would take soft steel and use a tiny drill bit and hacksaw to cut his plane irons. A guy can drill a series of holes along his cut line on the drill press and lessen the amount of work with the hacksaw. I have a welding shop and sharpening shop so I have tools for cutting steel, but it looked like the drill and saw worked.

Ok tempering steel. I am no blacksmith , but this works for me. If you have a piece of softer steel you can heat it red hot with a torch, then quench it in water (or motor oil, I do that...but there are reasons why I am not suggesting anyone else does it. Stinks, fire hazard...) The rapid cooling makes the steel contract and harden, but makes it brittle. Step 2 clean the steel shiny again. Then reheat it until it starts to turn blue (but not glow, just blueing). Then set that piece of steel on something like an anvil/iron vise, that works as a heat sink and will draw the heat out of the steel. Presto, you have hardened steel that should be usable for a cutting tool. You just have to grind/sharpen it without getting it red hot again.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Daren said:


> The steel on the _body_ of a sawblade may be too soft to hold an edge (especially a carbide one) Having said that it can be tempered. The tips of even old all steel circular saw blades were usually tempered.
> 
> I used an already hard piece of steel, an old sawzall blade in the last plane.
> 
> ...



Daren, thank you very much! Doesn't sound too bad...

I guess, if I had some saw blades that were NOT carbide tipped, they would probably be hard enough as is?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

You'd still need to harden them... as they (Usually) only harden the Tips on a plain HSS blade


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mackem said:


> Great looking plane Darren. Any more in the pipeline? :thumbsup:


I am thinking real hard on a router cutter (dado plane). It would have 2 blades. The first is hollow ground with just 2 sharp points that contact the wood and cleanly cut across the grain. The second iron cleans the material from the dado. Maybe for hand cutting inlays ? Clamp a straight edge on the piece being cut and run the plane along the straight edge. I will post it when/if I get it working right. It could be done with other tools, but I think a 2 in 1 would be a challenge for me.:smile:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kerux44 said:


> Those are mighty purdy!! I know a guy who would put those into his collection.


Does this said guy have any $$$ :shifty:. Just kidding, :laughing: I am making them for myself.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you do spoke shaves??? If so.....


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Top notch all the way. *The absolute* nices one I have ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Do you do spoke shaves??? If so.....


You know how to get a guy derailed don't you? I had never thought of that...until you brought up, thanks alot :huh:. I have/use several metal ones, and have some good irons. It seems doable in wood (google image search picture below). I will name my first one Corndog :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Who derailed!!! A spoke save is a "plane" right???


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Who derailed!!! A spoke save is a "plane" right???


I did not mean derailed the thread, I would not care if you did I welcome it, I meant my train of thought (easy enough, I ride in narrow tracks :stuart. I had another plane in mind as a next project, your comment just headed me in another direction. I guess I should have said "Way to go, another one to figure out"...I am still naming it Corndog :laughing:.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww!!!!:clap: I'm flattened..er,I mean flattered!!!:lol:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Do you do spoke shaves???


I guess I do now. My first attempt. Very old steel, super sharp. I wanted it to be all wood so I used a wedge like in my box planes. It holds the iron firmly, but I bet it is a chip catcher if you are using the full width of the blade (2 1/4"). I did do some round over with it and it worked without clogging. I may try something more elaborate later.

I will not post another plane for a month probably, I have real work I have been putting off (unhappy customers soon if I don't get busy :laughing


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey those are slick Daren :thumbsup: 

How far are you from Collinsville?
Have you attended the woodworking show there?

I've been up there twice now.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Daren,

*W O W !!*


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

very cool project, and beautiful work. are the plane blades adjustable to different depths? the only planes i've seen/worked with have little knobs that allow you to raise/lower the blade.

i don't have any planes but should probably get/make some :smile:
any tips?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Great project Daren. The plane looks super! I've had the urge to make some planes too, but havne't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

aclose said:


> are the plane blades adjustable to different depths? the only planes i've seen/worked with have little knobs that allow you to raise/lower the blade.


The wooden wedge holds the iron in place/depth. It takes a little practice to get them set right, but not too much. If you think about the geometry of the things you can see how the wedge would hold it fast. The pressure on the iron is more back as you push (or pull in a Japanese plane) than up.

Speaking of Japanese style planes, that is what I am into right now. I quit posting pictures in this thread because it seemed of little interest to anyone. There are more pictures in my gallery.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

those are some nice looking planes everyone


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

These look great! I've been wanting to make a shoulder plane for a while... May have to give it a go.

Where'd you get your irons from?

~tom


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you build these from scratch? if so, how about a small tutorial with pics and measurements


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

firemedic said:


> Where'd you get your irons from?


Either salvaged them from trashed old planes I found for a couple bucks at sales and/or made some myself. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/heat-treating-steel-2737/



.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

eigersa said:


> Do you build these from scratch? if so, how about a small tutorial with pics and measurements


Yes from scratch/from scraps...my last post (until the thread was dragged back up) was 2007...I have not built a plane since then. As far as measurements and tutorial I was just ''winging it'', trying something new, I am far from an expert on the subject. I was just tinkering more than anything.


.


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

Those are some great planes! I have seen nice ones before, but I haven't seen any that people have made at home. The wood looks very good too. That is some amazing stuff!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Daren said:


> Either salvaged them from trashed old planes I found for a couple bucks at sales and/or made some myself. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/heat-treating-steel-2737/
> 
> .


Cool cool... I've built a few knives in the past... I'm thinking I'll get some tool steel and make my own planes. But alas... Another 10 weeks before I'm out of this cast. I'M CLIMBING THE WALLS!!!

Once again great planes! Hope mine come out half as nice!

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Daren, I was sharpening up a iron yesterday and it occured to me... One bench iron would give two shoulder plane irons! 

...just a thought...

~tom


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Daren, I was sharpening up a iron yesterday and it occured to me... One bench iron would give two shoulder plane irons!
> 
> ...just a thought...
> 
> ~tom


 sounds like your addicted to planes. the only cure for it is to just make more. a was never that good for using a plane. i use my ts for jointing. atleast i can keep that square...lol. i do how ever thank you for the tempering process. i may have to make a small one for myself, i have lots of saw blades. now... off to fix my wifes broom... she likes to keep me buisy.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Any new planes, Daren?

~tom


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not for quite awhile (the thread was from 2007).




.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Daren said:


> Not for quite awhile (the thread was from 2007).
> 
> .


Oh, wow! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

